# Allen Edmonds Rediscover America Sale



## DCdave

I didn't see anything posted for this event and thought I would share. (Forgive me if there is already a thread for this.)

*Allen Edmonds 14.92%+ off everything Sept 26-Oct 11*
Allen Edmonds is having their "Rediscover America" sale, Sept 26-Oct 11. All merchandise will be 14.92% off (get it?), and many models of shoes/boots will be up to ~30% off.

And here's a message from Paul Grangaard:


*Rediscover America with Allen Edmonds
September 26th - October 11th*
Letter from President & CEO - Paul GrangaardIn celebration of Columbus Day, I would like to invite you to Rediscover American-made quality, craftsmanship, style and value with Allen Edmonds. From September 26th through October 11th, Allen Edmonds, in partnership with our authorized dealers, will feature a Rediscover America Collection of our finest shoes, belts and accessories at our best prices of the year. In addition, all Allen Edmonds products outside the Collection will be available at 14.92% off retail prices in honor of Christopher Columbus' year of discovery. Whether you are working hard in your job or one of the many men looking for their next position, our Rediscover America event is intended to help everyone during this challenging economic climate.
If you are new to our brand, I invite you to view our factory tour to see how our shoes are made in our USA headquarters in Port Washington, Wisconsin. We have been handcrafting shoes in Wisconsin since 1922. To increase the value of your investment, all the Rediscover American Collection of shoes can go through our Recrafting® process in our factory, which makes them almost new again. We anticipate Recrafting about 60,000 pairs of shoes in 2011, which is part of our commitment to superior value and customer service. I am also proud to share that we have increased our manufacturing headcount by over 100 people since January 2010, and we hope to increase this number by year's end as we do our part to employ hardworking Americans and work to catch up to demand for our products.
Thank you for your support of Allen Edmonds. Please visit your local Allen Edmonds dealer or retail store to learn more about the Rediscover America event.

Best wishes,


----------



## eagle2250

Will these sale prices apply to website purches, as well as to purchases made from brick and mortar locations?


----------



## joenobody0

I'd like to rediscover America but a discount of "14.92%", while cute, is not going to get me to purchase those brown shell longwings I've been thinking about.


----------



## maximar

Thanks for the tip. Let the shoe addict's dilemma begin! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Once again Allen Edmonds is going to rediscover the number of my credit card. 

While I already have a couple of pairs of shoes on special order I think I'll pick up a couple of belts when the sale starts.


----------



## triklops55

I just bought the Brown Shell Cordovan Strands last week at the San Francisco store. This sale would save me about 70 bucks.

Are these going on sale too? If they are, I'm going to ask them to apply the discount. I haven't worn them yet, so I can always return them and buy them back at the discounted price.


----------



## DCdave

Unfortunately I don't know if this will be extended to the stores. I only have this small bit of information on the upcoming sale. The last line of the paragraph suggest you can ask in store about this sale, so I would ASSume that you can also get the discount in the store.


----------



## lpeoples

Thanks, you just saved me $$$$


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

127.72 MHz said:


> Once again Allen Edmonds is going to rediscover the number of my credit card.


You mean they haven't made a plaque of it yet to hang on the wall??


----------



## Colin Hall

*AE CMO*

Hey all... event starts this Monday and lasts until the 11th. It is available on-line, at our stores and through approximately 400 authorized AE dealers. There is a Rediscover America Collection of 12 styles (current and new) along with a few matching belts that are priced extremely well -- read much better than 15% off. All other branded AE products will be 14.92% (15%) off. You will be able to see everything on-line on Monday morning.

This is our customer appreciation event. Please pass the word to your friends.

Thank you for your business and continued interest in Allen Edmonds.


----------



## mrp

127.72 MHz said:


> Once again Allen Edmonds is going to rediscover the number of my credit card.
> 
> While I already have a couple of pairs of shoes on special order I think I'll pick up a couple of belts when the sale starts.


They just got my info once again, brown shell strands (not in stock but reasonable turn around 3-4 weeks).


----------



## simplesimon

The site was not responding very well yesterday and sold out of the McAllister merlot in size 13D but I was able to go to the store and get a pair!

Also got the Norwich in brown and Kenilworth in walnut. My wallet cries.


----------



## Colin Hall

Friends... apologies on the site speed yesterday. We really got slammed much more than we expected. We now have more bandwidth and we made some on the fly image adjustments to the home page to help speeds. We are continually making enhancements to the site to make the experience better. Thanks for your support


----------



## Karl_in_Chicago

Picked up a pair of Bayfield's yesterday. Went back and forth between them and the Dalton's . . . tough choice but wanted something to weather Chicago Fall/Winter without a lot of care. Still . . . I just may go back and pick up the Dalton's as they are so damn gorgeous.


----------



## Angeland

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> I just may go back and pick up the Dalton's as they are so damn gorgeous.


Florsheim, back in the day, used to teach its salesmen, "If the customer is having trouble deciding between two styles, sell him both. Another pair of Florsheim shoes is always a good investment."

So is Allen Edmonds. It won't go out of style, and when the sale is over it will cost you a lot more.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

mrp said:


> They just got my info once again, brown shell strands (not in stock but reasonable turn around 3-4 weeks).


You're going to LOVE these. Easily my favorite pair of AEs (as much as I love my brown/linen Strawfuts). Do yourself a favor, and make sure you have a stiff brush (the AE brushes are too soft; get a Star from you local cobbler, they're made in brazil), and get some Saphir wax polish in medium brown. Congrats on the pickup!


----------



## Bucksfan

^ You may also want to try the AE brown cream for shell cordovan. I've had good luck with it.

Leeds in black shell cordovan are coming my way. (my 9th AE shell cordovan pair this year - I had to promise my better half that's it till Christmas!)


----------



## mrp

TheGreatTwizz said:


> You're going to LOVE these. Easily my favorite pair of AEs (as much as I love my brown/linen Strawfuts). Do yourself a favor, and make sure you have a stiff brush (the AE brushes are too soft; get a Star from you local cobbler, they're made in brazil), and get some Saphir wax polish in medium brown. Congrats on the pickup!


Thanks will do, when I got my first pair of Strands (walnut) my wife actually commented that she really liked the shoes.


----------



## Angeland

Friends. $249 dollars is what I bought these for this afternoon at my local AE!


----------



## Bucksfan

Angeland said:


> Friends. $249 dollars is what I bought these for this afternoon at my local AE!
> 
> View attachment 2923


Nice! You will love them. I bought the same pair 11 months ago, and they have become one of my favorites. Easy to care for, soft leather, great looking!


----------



## toadbra

I picked up a pair of the Kenilworth in dark brown. Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Bucksfan

My ups man rediscovered my house...


----------



## Karl_in_Chicago

Angeland said:


> Florsheim, back in the day, used to teach its salesmen, "If the customer is having trouble deciding between two styles, sell him both. Another pair of Florsheim shoes is always a good investment."
> 
> So is Allen Edmonds. It won't go out of style, and when the sale is over it will cost you a lot more.


Well I went back and picked up a pair of black McNeils and there's a pair of blue Players waiting for me - so the AE model could end up being "sell them THREE". 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbofreckles

I am a long time lurker and finally decided to join. I have been looking for new "grown-up" shoes and went ahead and purchased a pair of Allen Edmonds New Haven's in black. I ordered them on Sunday and they arrive by Thursday, so I can wear them to a wedding this coming weekend. I can't wait and hope they fit well! Before I bought them, I acquired two $35 gift cards, but it only allows one card per item, so I have an extra one. If anyone wants it for $25, same price which I got it at (save yourself an additional 10 bucks), I can email you the number and pin. I would obviously like to use paypal. I apologize if this is not the correct venue for this? My name here is the same as my ebay name.


----------



## Angeland

BUCKSFAN!
My local AE shop has a pair of Leeds in shell like these in my size (a rarity). The gal there said she would hold them for me until the sale ended. I don't even need them, but the picture you sent is making my mouth water!


----------



## turbofreckles

I went ahead and listed it on ebay under my same name: turbofreckles


----------



## Colin Hall

Tubrofreckles... I suspect you actually have recrafting cards (coupons vs. gift cards) that are good for $35 off the purchase of a new pair of AE's on-line or at the store. The Recraft cards are time sensative and are only valid for 90 days. So, before you sell them to someone you may want to make sure the cards are still valid. If you have gift cards it will say gift card on it and you can use the card for anything -- not limited to a purchase of a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Bucksfan

Angeland, I'm happy you like the pics.

The Leeds in shell has really grown on me; simple yet beautiful. I jumped on these for the same reason you are considering them - because my local (or at least most local) AE outlet (Jeffersonville, OH) had them in my size (strangely, 12 E in the Leeds, yet 12D in most other lasts) and then the sale came along. I love my burgundy pair of leeds, and I needed a pair of black dress shoes... and the way these are built, I very well may be buried in them (which is hopefully a long way off - I'm 33 now). 

If you end up getting them, plan to spend a few minutes brushing them. Mine came fairly dull and waxy, but after 15 minutes or so per shoe of a damp rag and a brush... you see the results.


----------



## turbofreckles

@ Colin, yes I forgot to mention that. It is valid 75 days from 9/28/11. I have verified its value on allenedmonds.com

Here is the direct link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/230682225470?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

SOLD!


----------



## mrp

My 12C Brown Shell Strands arrived today (back order), they look great, just in time to replace the brown Strawfuts for the cooler season. 
Be breaking them in tomorrow, they will see 1 wear per week at most. 
Toe and Heel taps have of course been applied.


----------



## Bucksfan

mrp said:


> My 12C Brown Shell Strands arrived today (back order), they look great, just in time to replace the brown Strawfuts for the cooler season.
> Be breaking them in tomorrow, they will see 1 wear per week at most.
> Toe and Heel taps have of course been applied.


Enjoy! - I love mine.


----------



## mrp

Bucksfan said:


> Enjoy! - I love mine.


Thanks, I had to take a few moments today and just look at the shoes. I'm really pleased with them, in particular the highlight effect that light has on the surfaces. This has me thinking about other Strands.


----------



## Trevor

mrp said:


> Thanks, I had to take a few moments today and just look at the shoes. I'm really pleased with them, in particular the highlight effect that light has on the surfaces. This has me thinking about other Strands.


Very Nice! I have had my eye on those!


----------

